# Most Original you have ever owned pre 60



## Kickstand3 (Dec 25, 2019)

Iv seen a lot of pics that Cabers post but ever had the pleasure to own .Hmmm


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 25, 2019)

This thing was stinking new . Post yours keep them coming. A little rust is welcome


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 27, 2019)

Bought this at trexlertown this past fall. 



Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 27, 2019)

And this one looks pretty new as well. Facebook find for a screaming deal



Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## ranman (Dec 27, 2019)

Second owner. First balloon tire bike.


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 27, 2019)

I bought this 1953 Wasp at a swap meet in Seattle Washington, about 25 years ago. It was originally sold at a local Seattle bicycle shop called Gregg's Greenlake Cycle.
It was in amazing condition. I've scratched and dented it up since I've owned it. Barry


----------



## blasterracing (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## bricycle (Dec 27, 2019)

My old 1898 Jenkins napoleon that Dan got:



1899 G&J Rambler



mid 30's Overland D.P.Harris/Snyder



1902? Black Diamond



1946? JCHigggins "Polio bike"


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 27, 2019)

This Header bike is all original as found a little surface rust , but will clean up nicely.All Original , even the tires . I haven’t even wiped it down


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 27, 2019)

Here’s one I sold another Caber . All complete . I did servise it and added tires . 
37 M1 , I did wipe it down but didn’t polish it . I wonder what be came of it . Very cool


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 27, 2019)

I know there’s more out there . 
please share your treasures


----------



## Big Moe (Dec 27, 2019)

February 59 short frame  schwinn racer. Original to the tires.


----------



## REC (Dec 27, 2019)

I have mentioned this one before - 1949 B507 Tourist. Purchased from original owners family, never ridden. It is absolutely the nicest original bike I own. I have all the paperwork from the response to the color request that was answered (and signed by) Frank Schwinn, to the guarantee card, as well as a lot of email and conversation with the Father and surviving brother who I made the deal with. This is without a doubt the winner of most original in my stuff, though there are a couple of others. This one is now celebrating its' tenth year of retirement here in Florida.

EDIT: I failed to mention that the tires and tubes on this bike are still the originals. I kept all the original parts on this one because it was just to nice to change, which is why the marks on the seat are still there. Otherwise, that perfectly re-done Bob U seat would be sitting on the seatpost instead of the shelf.

Ad photo:



Boxes as delivered, inspected and approved by the inbound shipping department (Spitz



Unpacking:






























After cleaning:


----------



## REC (Dec 27, 2019)

'49 B507 Tourist = More photos after reassembly:












The tires are as soft as a baby's butt - at the time of these photos I had not yet dressed them with protectant. Original valve caps!













Left seat alone, but have a nice re-done ( Bob U.) one on hand in case I change my mind. I keep applying the seat preservative to it.





REC


----------



## Big Moe (Dec 27, 2019)

REC said:


> '49 B507 Tourist = More photos after reassembly:
> View attachment 1115148
> View attachment 1115149
> View attachment 1115150
> ...



Well,  that is just fudgeing spectacular.  I'm very damn jealous.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 27, 2019)

1938 Firestone Twin Flex


----------



## Tim the Skid (Dec 27, 2019)

I like original paint survivors, you don't have to prep and paint. Just clean and lube!


----------



## JRE (Dec 27, 2019)

blasterracing said:


> View attachment 1115069



Wow Stunning


----------



## tech549 (Dec 28, 2019)

1919 dayton


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 28, 2019)

This 1924 Mead built Shapeigh Rugby lived most of its life in a south side basement until I rescued it in 2014.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 28, 2019)

For me, I guess I’d have to say, the best condition original, as found bike I ever got, was this 1941 Schwinn, Super Deluxe Autocycle.
It came out of a basement in Cleveland, and had not been ridden in decades.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 28, 2019)

From original owners family - not quite this clean when I picked it up but it cleaned up nicely.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 28, 2019)

1900’s Miami track is untouched and complete.. 52 hetchins... 40 colson....41 Elgin ...23 Indian.... 38 Shelby super deluxe.. Elgin twin bar w/ suicide shifter.. 70 krate and a few more some where...lol


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 29, 2019)

All OG minus the accessories. 



Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 29, 2019)

Pre War
Manton & Smith


----------



## blasterracing (Dec 29, 2019)

JRE said:


> Wow Stunning



Thank You


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 29, 2019)

1941 Streamliner, as harvested from the barn. 





1958 Corvette just pulled from the box. Has original Fong brick tread Westwinds.  : )


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 29, 2019)

closest I had was a 61 Schwinn Tornado......  the only all original old bike I ever had . thanks for letting me hang out with you guys.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 30, 2019)

When I was in High School, I traded a Penn Jigmaster for a 59 Schwinn Tornado, which of course, I promptly Rat Rodded.
So when a super nice original 60 deluxe Tornado popped up a few years ago, I couldn’t resist.
It has since moved on down the road, as well. 
But, that unique little, red headed step child, of the Schwinn line up, will always have a special place in my heart.


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 30, 2019)

This '58 Evans Viscount 700



And this '60 Columbia


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 30, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> When I was in High School, I traded a Penn Jigmaster for a 59 Schwinn Tornado, which of course, I promptly Rat Rodded.
> So when a super nice original 60 deluxe Tornado popped up a few years ago, I couldn’t resist.
> It has since moved on down the road, as well.
> But, that unique little, red headed step child, of the Schwinn line up, will always have a special place in my heart.



Wow 
This is one I dug out of a storage building many moons ago


----------



## hm. (Dec 30, 2019)

I swapped the tires, but other than that.. all original and a little rusty..56 Phantom.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 3, 2020)

42 War time 
Henderson


----------



## phantom (Jan 3, 2020)

Perhaps this 60 Tiger that I sold to another Caber.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jan 3, 2020)

here’s a few


----------



## Balloonatic (Jan 5, 2020)

My 1937 Wards Air Flow... even the rubber mud flap is original. Untouched, unmolested, undisturbed survivor bike. Mmmm. Man, I hope I look this good at 83... hell, I hope I make it to 83! The Silver King nut it came from tells me he found it in a barn complete as you see it, he just wiped it down. I fixed the original wiring and the horn and light came to life, no problem.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 6, 2020)

This 1941 Monark made Elgin. Bought in the late 1980's from original owner ( and the ladies version in teal and cream/sold to a pal) Sold the mens to a Cabe member about 20 years ago. I think he still has it. This is me riding it before I sold it. I still have that Heineken shirt, the bottle cap moves popping off in 3 D on the front. It's tight now.. with a beer locker gut.!  Ha!! My Daughter is 21 now. I drove a 1957 NSU shaftdrive German 150cc scooter back then, so I badged a pedal scooter for my Daughter/seen riding with me.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 6, 2020)

1927 Elgin faded red switch tank motorbike I bought from the original owner!  1920’s green schwinn moto was used  as a western union messenger bike. 1920 rollfast motorbike 1920 Miami arch bar (flying merkel most likely till proven otherwise... :0). in original Merkel blue paint...


----------



## Nashman (Jan 6, 2020)

Balloonatic said:


> My 1937 Wards Air Flow... even the rubber mud flap is original. Untouched, unmolested, undisturbed survivor bike. Mmmm. Man, I hope I look this good at 83... hell, I hope I make it to 83! The Silver King nut it came from tells me he found it in a barn complete as you see it, he just wiped it down. I fixed the original wiring and the horn and light came to life, no problem.
> 
> View attachment 1119649
> 
> ...




LOVE IT....... Justin..These are a very unique bike. Mine is VERY custom, but am lucky to have an unbroken, partly complete example. I ran B/W 's ( Goodyears) on mine but swapped better wheels from another bike I have that had some decent well worn Firestones. I hope this isn't in bad taste posting my bike with your's. Mine is not 5% of your bike. "I am NOT WORTHY!!"  Ha!! Cheers ...Bob


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 11, 2020)

The 1941 Elgin Ladies Deluxe Sport that is my brides bicycle.

Purchased from the original owners grandson, still had the original Allstate Crusader puncture seal tires on it, they are hanging on the wall of the garage. The guy had pumped up the tires after it sat for years and the puncture seal had oozed out from between the tread band and the tire. The sheepskin seat cover protected the saddle really well over time. The only really bad thing is that it had the original batteries in the horn also. 


The new tires are wrapped around the original tubes, which are still like new.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 11, 2020)

1920 Flying Merkel


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 11, 2020)

Heres a few old pictures I found ..I have more ..cool bikes ,obviously not as phenomenal as a few Ive seen ..  :eek:


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 11, 2020)

This one was very much original also, except for tires, tubes, batteries and grease.

1953 Monark Sunliner


----------



## Kramai88 (Jan 11, 2020)

1936 Excelsior Motorbike bought from original owners daughter. All original except the front tire with the bill of sale. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 12, 2020)

Out side the head light and tires this ride is all there


----------

